# Genetics calculator for Mac, Windows, Linux beta test



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The last couple of months I've been messing around with a generic genetics calculator program. It's ready to beta test. It can be downloaded at Homepage

Of the available genetics programs, GeneCalc is most similar to the Genetics Wizard. However, GeneCalc's input is more streamlined, and it works with more than two alleles. 

For portability, GeneCalc was written in Python, an interpreted computer language. Some Linux distributions come with a Python interpreter built in. As far as I know Mac OS 10.2 and later also have a Python interpreter. Windows does not, but GeneCalc works with Python 2.6.1, which I downloaded from Python Programming Language -- Official Website and installed on a Windows XP Pro SP3 system.

If you try GeneCalc out, please send feedback. What works, what doesn't, what you like and what you hate. There are three sample problems in the README file.

Legal stuff: GeneCalc is freely distributable under the terms of the GNU General Public License (version 2 or later) and comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRENTY of any kind.

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Will have a play tomorrow Paul, cheers.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

just having a look will get back laater


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

nice one Paul, everything I've thrown at it so far has worked out with no errors


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Which version of Python do I need, there are so many?

I am using Windows XP.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Which version of Python do I need, there are so many?
> 
> I am using Windows XP.


Try Python 2.6.1 using the Windows X86 MSI installer. That's what I used on my Windows XP system.


----------

